# CALLAO - Fotos manejando



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

*CALLAO - ( ACTUALIZADO II )*

Hola hoy me dedique a tomarle fotos a la entrada del Callao, hasta mi casa haha ( que no es poco trayecto ah )

Las fotos tienen una diferencia de maximo 10 segundos entre una y otra...así que se harán una idea para los que no conocen el Callao, como está el distrito actualmente.

Prometo continuar mi ruta desde mi casa hasta la punta para que también vean como va la urbanización del resto del Callao.

Antes de que las vean me gustaría que noten el alto cuidado de las áreas verdes en todo el distrito y el hecho de que no existe un tráfico endemoniado como en otros distritos ( salvo en Faucett pero por ahí no pasé esta vez ) también verán los controladores de velocidad que proliferan por el Callao y que ponen multas a los que van a mas de 45km por hora o 60km por hora de acuerdo a la av. esto ha reducido el número de accidentes al mínimo en este distrito.

Espero les guste mis fotos, lo hice solopensando en el foro =)

*Ingreso al Callao - La Perla - Av. La Marina*


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

*Llegando al óvalo de la Perla*


































*Av. Santa Rosa, veran la Univ. del Callao*


























































































*Doblando a la Av. Central ( acercandome a mi casa =D )*


















*La reja de mi calle : O*


























*Casas de mis vecinos =)*


























*Mi casa! yo la diseñé ( hize mi mejor esfuerzo no tengo estudios de arquitectura ni nada ) *


















*Prometo seguir mi recorrido muy pronto *


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Bonito recorrido , como asi que diseñaste tu casa solo?


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

buen recorrido..


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Bonito recorrido , como asi que diseñaste tu casa solo?


Nada solo que no tengo estudios de arquitectura o ingeniería y bueno, recuerdo que dibujaba mi casa en un papel e imaginaba como la quería.

Cuando la pude construir el resultado es el que se ve en la foto.... escogí el color también, creo que no me quedo mal no?


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

mm buenas fotos britney fan por otro lado no es peligroso nmanejar y tomar fotos ?? jaja


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

fundicionurbano said:


> mm buenas fotos britney fan por otro lado no es peligroso nmanejar y tomar fotos ?? jaja



Jaja si lo es aunque en promedio estuve manejando a 40 km x h

Y mi madrina estubo a mi lado tb, lo hice con cuidado es la primera vez que lo hago.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

A mi me gusta esa zona por la cantidad de áreas verdes que tiene.. sin embargo la seguridad sí es algo a mejorar.. no han sido pocas las veces que he visto robos por ahí.

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

fundicionurbano said:


> mm buenas fotos britney fan por otro lado no es peligroso nmanejar y tomar fotos ?? jaja



Haha!, es verdad. Una vez tuve la osadía de filmar con mi cámara y manejar al mismo tiempo en la Av. Cutervo (en Ica). Afortunadamente no había mucho tráfico. x_X

Ah, muy buenas fotos, veo que algunas zonas del Callao están más verdes de lo que me imaginaba.


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

Bacan el tour, se ve muy bien esa zona del Callao...





BRITNEYFAN said:


> *Mi casa! yo la diseñé ( hize mi mejor esfuerzo no tengo estudios de arquitectura ni nada ) *


A algunos arquitectos les podría dar un soponcio ante semejante revelación.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Me encanto el recorrido, bastante verdor en el camino, eso me gusta. Bonita tu casa, solo me dio pena el arbol jaja.*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

He hecho esa ruta muchas veces para ir a la UNAC 

Loq ue no me gusta son los postes dorados con mayòlicas verde agua que le a puesto Sotomayor a la Av Juan Pablo II / Santa Rosa ... hasta hubiera acpetado que haga algo parecido al pasaje Forcelledo ... pero buehhh ... gracias por las fotos


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

Oscar10 said:


> *Me encanto el recorrido, bastante verdor en el camino, eso me gusta. Bonita tu casa, solo me dio pena el arbol jaja.*


Y eso que lo riegan seguido, es por temporada, ya para verano se pone super verde y da mucha sombra =)


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahora hice un recorrido desde la Av. Colonial en El Callao hasta el fin de esa av. En lima

Todo lo que se ve es chalaco 

* Nótese las áreas verdes, el estado de las pistas y el nulo tráfico.










































































*Llegando al Mall Aventura plaza*










































*Llegando al cruze de Colonial con Faucett*


















































































































*Velocimetro*










































*Llegando al final del Callao*


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La parte de la Av Colonial de El Callao está mucho mejor que la parte de la Av Colonial de Lima, lo mismo pasa con la Av de La Marina, la parte chalaca es la mejor de toda la avenida la peor sin duda, la parte de S.Miguel.


----------



## BRITNEYFAN (Apr 19, 2010)

LEOQUIROZ said:


> Hey fanático de Britney, estás haciendo mal acá en poner fotos "manejando", acá hay muchos jóvenes -quizás también lo seas- que estan aprendendo de la vida, pide que cambien el nombre de este tema y te recomiendo bajar de tu carro y tomar las fotos, *salvo que las fotos las estés tomando en automático*.
> 
> Tus 2 manos deben estar en el timón.
> 
> Saludos


Le atinaste  pero te haré caso lo cambiaré


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Interesante el "by pass" de Faucett, que bien se vé la Iglesia de Carmen de la Legua lo que más llama mi atención es que aún se conserven esos añejos y frondosos ficus que están exactamente al frente de la iglesia que facil deben tener por lo menos 100 años de antiguedad.

saludos


----------

